# HELPP! Rebooting bionic



## xViper (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok, so i was trying to do the update to 901 and I guess it failed somewhere and kept boot looping. So now im trying to do the sbf back to stock and it keeps bootlooping on the boot animation screen every time it gets to the last step. Every time i put the battery in while its plugged in it automatically restarts? I dont know why? Is my phone completely F****d?


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Have you tried factory reset?

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

xViper said:


> Ok, so i was trying to do the update to 901 and I guess it failed somewhere and kept boot looping. So now im trying to do the sbf back to stock and it keeps bootlooping on the boot animation screen every time it gets to the last step. Every time i put the battery in while its plugged in it automatically restarts? I dont know why? Is my phone completely F****d?


try using the new fxz files for 893 using rsd lite. it is verry easy to do. there are vids on how to do this if you search for it. hope you get it back up


----------



## xViper (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks guys i guess i wasnt flashing the newest fxz files


----------

